# 2nd gun weekend



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Who getting ready for this weekend...going to be cold


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Taking 12 yr old G-son out. Hoping to get him one then maybe take myself one as well.
Good luck to all going...and be safe!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I will be sitting in a blind with my son. He filled his buck tag early in the season and has been itching to get back out there. So we will be out hoping to punch a doe tag


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I will be out, hoping for some snow this time around.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I’ll be out. Snow would be great, even a dusting.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Good Luck to all that go


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm headed out. Hoping to add backstraps to the Christmas menu!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Goin out with my bow


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck everyone. Hope you have a great hunt and find what you are looking for.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Hoping to fill my own tag Im looking forward to taking one with my new gun ITCHY finger


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll be out tomorrow in Delaware county. We have a dusting of snow now and it's still snowing pretty good here in Morrow county. Hopefully it doing the same in Delaware. I will let everyone know how I do. Good luck everyone.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

We're hunting our Allen County farm property. FIL, son & myself will all be out. I took a doe during the first week of gun season but those guys haven't tagged anything yet. Good luck & safe hunting to all. Mike


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Cold and windy in crawford county. Good luck today...


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I’ll be sitting at home thinking about all of you out there today…looking forward to the stories and pics…and most of all STAY SAFE…have fun guys and gal’s


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I think I’m going to wait and go this afternoon.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good luck everyone! Cold temps will hopefully have them moving.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Bob-are you hunting this weekend?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> Bob-are you hunting this weekend?


Yep, need some meat. 30” spread on top of his head would be ok too.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

This is probably our last year hunting a place in Carroll county that's been very good to us over the years. The kids went down this morning and my son just texted me that the loggers have started logging.😡 I told them, if they show up, you better get out of there. All good things come to an end I guess.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Are you done hunting it because you lost permission or because it’s being logged?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

bobk said:


> Yep, need some meat. 30” spread on top of his head would be ok too.


Good luck! I’m going to go big or go home empty handed🦌. Probably empty handed. All that I have on film lately is young up and comers. Junior killed my plan A buck, and my plan B buck has been MIA for awhile. He’s disappeared like this before and then shows back up, so who knows.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

It's being sold. The owner is selling the timber and the land is already under contract to be sold to the neighbor. I've been in contact with him about hunting it but I'm not sure how keen he is on the idea. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That’s too bad, hopefully you can work something out.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> Good luck! I’m going to go big or go home empty handed🦌. Probably empty handed. All that I have on film lately is young up and comers. Junior killed my plan A buck, and my plan B buck has been MIA for awhile. He’s disappeared like this before and then shows back up, so who knows.


Good luck on plan B buck. You guys have had a good season.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

You all have a safe hunt and bring home the meat.... I'm in lima at a hospital helping install a MRI..... fork and operator....ME


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Moo Juice said:


> This is probably our last year hunting a place in Carroll county that's been very good to us over the years. The kids went down this morning and my son just texted me that the loggers have started logging.😡 I told them, if they show up, you better get out of there. All good things come to an end I guess.


Hey, Moo! Hope they are successful! And, Yes indeed, all good things End! I’ve posted on here abt two Sites( the “absolute best waterfowl site” in NE Ohio, and our deer property in Harrison cty) both ending abruptly!! And yes, those loggers will likely be also be packing their shotguns on their skidders if like the “loggers” in my area! They probably won’t be “working on the Sabbath”, but deer hunting is a different story! Which brings up a question-Anyone with knowledge of active logging going on in Portage or Stark Counties? I need slabwood and don’t want to pay $100 a bundle!(Rather get it at the cutting site for $15!) PM if you know of any, and thx in advance.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

CFIden said:


> I'll be out tomorrow in Delaware county. We have a dusting of snow now and it's still snowing pretty good here in Morrow county. Hopefully it doing the same in Delaware. I will let everyone know how I do. Good luck everyone.


Well my morning was a BUST. Was in the stand by 7:00 am left at 11:00 am. Saw no deer. Lots of squirrels though that kept me entertained. Hope you all have better luck than I. I'm now sitting in front of my fire with a whisky in hand!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

c. j. stone said:


> Hey, Moo! Hope they are successful! And, Yes indeed, all good things End! I’ve posted on here abt two Sites( the “absolute best waterfowl site” in NE Ohio, and our deer property in Harrison cty) both ending abruptly!! And yes, those loggers will likely be also be packing their shotguns on their skidders if like the “loggers” in my area! They probably won’t be “working on the Sabbath”, but deer hunting is a different story! Which brings up a question-Anyone with knowledge of active logging going on in Portage or Stark Counties? I need slabwood and don’t want to pay $100 a bundle!(Rather get it at the cutting site for $15!) PM if you know of any, and thx in advance.


CJ. Stop at the big dairy on 44. A buddy of mine just got like 20 bundles up there. I'm sure they have more.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ezbite saw one deer and I saw 3. No shots. Sat until 11:30. Back at it 1:45. Good luck this afternoon everyone.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

CFIden said:


> Well my morning was a BUST. Was in the stand by 7:00 am left at 11:00 am. Saw no deer. Lots of squirrels though that kept me entertained. Hope you all have better luck than I. I'm now sitting in front of my fire with a whisky in hand!


That sounds kinda warm right now. Enjoy the whiskey.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I shot a monster doe right off the bat this morning. Big Ole girl is gonna be delicious!







Finally broke a hefty dry spell!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

BNiemo said:


> I shot a monster doe right off the bat this morning. Big Ole girl is gonna be delicious!
> View attachment 501063
> Finally broke a hefty dry spell!


Backstraps for Christmas. Nice doe!


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

bobk said:


> That sounds kinda warm right now. Enjoy the whiskey.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

BNiemo said:


> I shot a monster doe right off the bat this morning. Big Ole girl is gonna be delicious!
> View attachment 501063
> Finally broke a hefty dry spell!


Well quitting the smokes has paid off already…she never knew you were there…CONGRATS!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice doe, congrats. Looks like a nice morning with a little snow on the ground.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

My son got his first buck this morning in Medina...nice eater...about 110 lbs field dressed.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice! What did he get it with?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> Nice! What did he get it with?


20 guage at about 30 yards

Hit a good portion of the shoulder going in unfortunately, took out one lung, put a hole through the heart...easy gutting job...he dropped about 50 yards away within sight, close to field so an easy drag as well.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats! it sure is nice when you watch them drop.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I saw pretty good movement tonight from 3:45 until about 5:00.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on the deer guys!

When g-son and I came in tonight...I asked him...if we were Indians, what kind would we be?
'Hungry ones' was the answer.
Didn't see a deer all day.
Had four doe bedded in the yard from about 8:30 pm until about midnight last night.
Hopefully luck changes tomorrow.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Let a guy used to work with hunt the farm tonight. He asked what stand to sit in and I told him. Also told him deer would be there at 5 o’clock. I was wrong. Deer didn’t show up till 5:05. 😀


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I shot this little guy around 8 this morning.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> I saw pretty good movement tonight from 3:45 until about 5:00.


No kidding. The woods just went nuts during that time. I had deer moving all over and lots of shooting then.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I shot a doe late afternoon yesterday. Now I can make some bacon and can some venison. The best part of it all is that the doe crashed 4ft from going down into the abyss. It would have been an ugly drag out of the bottom requiring lots of ropes and the tractor. Good luck today everyone.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

My wife, son, and I packed into a blind this morning to spend some quality time together. Well just about 8 am I noticed a deer coming down off the far hill, a few seconds later another followed. Well it was a very nice 10 point pushing a small doe right to us. We all have been fortunate to have already filled our buck tags so he was just for looking at. He pushed that doe right up to us, at about 20 yards away she turned broad side and my son dropped her right there.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DL07 said:


> View attachment 501120
> 
> View attachment 501119
> 
> My wife, son, and I packed into a blind this morning to spend some quality time together. Well just about 8 am I noticed a deer coming down off the far hill, a few seconds later another followed. Well it was a very nice 10 point pushing a small doe right to us. We all have been fortunate to have already filled our buck tags so he was just for looking at. He pushed that doe right up to us, at about 20 yards away she turned broad side and my sone dropped her right there.


That’s an awesome way to spend the morning. Congrats to the little guy.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DL07 said:


> View attachment 501120
> 
> View attachment 501119
> 
> My wife, son, and I packed into a blind this morning to spend some quality time together. Well just about 8 am I noticed a deer coming down off the far hill, a few seconds later another followed. Well it was a very nice 10 point pushing a small doe right to us. We all have been fortunate to have already filled our buck tags so he was just for looking at. He pushed that doe right up to us, at about 20 yards away she turned broad side and my sone dropped her right there.


Congrats to that happy young fellar.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats guys! I think I’m going out in a bit. I cut and split wood all morning then came into the warm house for a bit. I’m going to have to rally to make it back out hunting.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> Congrats guys! I think I’m going out in a bit. I cut and split wood all morning then came into the warm house for a bit. I’m going to have to rally to make it back out hunting.


Get your butt out there😁


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Muddy said:


> I cut and split wood all morning


What I should be doing, but worked 6 days (some long) I needed a rest break


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I got out at 2:30. Deer moved from 4:55 to 5:30. I had a doe and yearling eating clover at 70 yards, but they got a pass. Didn’t see any antlers tonight.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Uneventful second season up here in Ashtabula co, hunted some new ground, didn't see a deer and heard very few shots, plenty of time left with archery and muzzleloader season. still have a buck tag to fill. Congratulations to those of you that are done for the year.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good day today.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bobk said:


> I shot a doe late afternoon yesterday. Now I can make some bacon and can some venison. The best part of it all is that the doe crashed 4ft from going down into the abyss. It would have been an ugly drag out of the bottom requiring lots of ropes and the tractor. Good luck today everyone.


I went deer hunting to a reclaimed strip mined area in Carroll cty with three other guys once. There were some near vertical walls maybe 60 ft or more deep. There was one area that someone saw a deer run into which came to a point abt 40 yds wide and 150 yds long that had small saplings and thick brush grown up out to the top edge of a wall. The three guys had me to be “designated shooter” on a trail coming out one side of the point on the edge of the wall while they walked thru from the other side. after a while I see a nice doe come running out in my direction. I had her in the scope and squeezed off the shot at abt 50 yds. She reared up and dropped over falling into the bottom of the pit! I agreed to go down since I was the youngest(wow, that was along time back)! We tied all out drag ropes and belts together and I slid down into the pit, tied the rope around the deer’s neck and they dragged her up and over. Then it got quiet up there with nobody in site! I yelled up the bank, “hey, I drove you guys here and have the keys in my pocket, so throw that rope back down”! They ALL got a good laugh at that one!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

One shot


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 501155
> One shot


Was that from the one Bob shot?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice, it looks like you guys got after them this weekend👍.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Bob, looks like that “cooler” is the real deal! Is that an old trailer converted into a cooler or did you build it yourself? If so, I need to talk to you about it. We are seriously thinking about building or making a cooler at our hunting camp. We could have used one this year when we shot our deer-was in the 70’s.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bobk said:


> Good day today.
> View attachment 501143
> View attachment 501145


I think “kujoe” got to the one in back!😊👍


ezbite said:


> View attachment 501155
> One shot


GLOCK?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Kenlow1 said:


> Bob, looks like that “cooler” is the real deal! Is that an old trailer converted into a cooler or did you build it yourself? If so, I need to talk to you about it. We are seriously thinking about building or making a cooler at our hunting camp. We could have used one this year when we shot our deer-was in the 70’s.


Ken, it’s a walk-in cooler we got from a grocery store. It’s saved our butt many times over the years when it’s been warm out.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Bob, I kind of thought that when I saw the pic. Sure would like to find one like that too. May check a few grocery stores myself if they ever upgrade to a new one and get rid of old one. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

A couple friends have used beds off of small reefer trucks, too. Sometimes they can be found quite reasonably priced.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

A couple on Craig's list , the compressors, evaporator fans ..... just looked today , one was a month old post , but who knows..... I was kinda putting one in the back of my overseas container, but hated donating that space for a week or 2 to hang deer ..... I just hunt when it's cold overnight for the carcus cool down then the cooler with gallon ice jugs
Has worked for many years for me.... I use to have a old 1 door refrigerator that I could stuff deer in for a week, think I'm going that route gutting one I have ..... figure if I can fit them in a big cooler I should be able to fit one in a fridge cleaned out of racks &shelves 


I passed on a reefer small cooler box old and in need of much work once the guys unloaded it (not proper)plus 220 that wouldnt work well at the cabin..... they kept flowers in it behind the flower shop in grove city..... think the city made them get rid of it ? Eye sore









Walk In Cooler Fan & Coil - appliances - by owner - sale


Walk in Cooler Fan & Coil Excellent Working Condition Like Brand New $500.00 Ask for Eddie at



detroit.craigslist.org













walk in cooler - appliances - by owner - sale


Walk in cooler 4 year old compressor 110volt compressor Floor needs new metal other than that its a good affordable option 6’x8’



columbus.craigslist.org


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ohio Gun Hunters Check 15,163 Deer during Extra Weekend


Ohio hunters checked 15,163 deer during the extra weekend of deer gun hunting on Saturday, Dec. 17 and Sunday, Dec. 18, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.




ohiodnr.gov


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank God we did not have this wind and cold last weekend hunting.Saw 5 bucks hunting last weekend and have taken a few good bucks during the Xtra weekend of gun in the past.Attribute that to the second rut occuring during that hunt.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

rnewman said:


> Thank God we did not have this wind and cold last weekend hunting.Saw 5 bucks hunting last weekend and have taken a few good bucks during the Xtra weekend of gun in the past.Attribute that to the second rut occuring during that hunt.


Yep.

The buck my son got had that "smell" to him...he was following four does from a distance, but following them for sure.


----------

